# több singular or plural



## wanipa

Szia!

I've got a sentenc like this:
Van több park itt Gödöllön?

Two questions:
1. Do we have to use singular for több?
2. Can we use plural with több?

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

1. Yes.
2. No.

"Több" works just like numbers, or other quantifiers like _kevés_, _sok_, _néhány_: only singular nouns are used after them.

sok ceruza = a lot of pencils
több város = more cities
tíz ember = ten people
kevés gyerek = few children
néhány doboz = some (a few) boxes

PS: You may only have a German keyboard, but the last "ö" in Gödöll*ő* is long.


----------



## wanipa

Wow! Great! 

Danke vielmals!

Yes, you're rite. I should change my keyboard when I get more progress in Hungarian. ;-)


----------



## AndrasBP

You're welcome.

You can use this virtual keyboard to type Hungarian vowels.


----------



## wanipa

Az jòl!

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------

